# Small Beach Town - Long-term stay



## wind4ken (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, 

We are US lifestyle travelers and try to live in a different country every year. Each year is different for us...last year we had an "active" and "busy" year in India . This year we are looking for a "laid-back beach lifestyle' and the Philippines is our choice this year.

We are looking for a "small" beach town (under 5,000 people), that has a nice beach and a possibility of getting long-term housing w/kitchen (not live with a family). We're not looking for "touristy" or "late night beach discos". We hope to rent a scooter to be able to get around. 

Thanks for responding...Ken


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Man I envy ya! I wish.....anyway, my favorite beach place that still seemed "small" when I was last there is El Nido on the northern end of Palawan. Google it and you'll see. Much of the sea landscape reminds me of Vietnam and the town is a small, like I'm guessing Key West was back in 50's or so(?) or even like North Myrtle Beach was when I was a kid back in 60's, but fully Filipino culture of course. It will get it's share of Tourists, but it was Really laid back when I was there. Another place would be Iba in Zambales Province on the main island of Luzon, which is laid back and I found to be non touristy. Finally, many of the beaches way down on Batangas province few hrs south of Manila. Boracay is a fun place to visit, but being The beach tourist destination of the Philippines (their Myrtle Beach), wouldn't want to live there. I'm sure others will have plenty more, but these are our favorites. Best of luck and hope you will post as to where you choose and give us updates. We'll be moving there for good in about 20+ months.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

I've just recently stayed a week up in Illocos del Norte a province right up the northern end of Luzon, we found ourselves a small fishing village by the name of currimao. The place was really quiet and peaceful, no traffic/noise/chaos it's home to a large stretch of coral reef their are nice little swimming holes when the tide is out plus some nice beaches also. I really enjoyed my time there, and if it were me looking to do what you guys are doing this would be the sort of place I'd look for. I'm planning on visiting bolinao (bolinao falls) and alaminos (hundred islands) next week! I'll update which I think is better when I return. Good luck hope this helps some.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

how about Batanes? no malls for a start ... and life shuts down when a storm hits the islands .... though nothing bad happens as the natives are well seasoned for bad weather .. batten the hatches and hit the GSM 4x4 is the Solution...


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

roodog78 said:


> I'm planning on visiting bolinao (bolinao falls) and alaminos (hundred islands) next week!


 Was there over Easter. Great spot and you should enjoy it. Go for a swim in either Enchanted Cave or Cindy's Cave (didn't make it to Wonderful Cave, however I assume it is wonderful). Hundred Islands is great, many small isolated beaches you can crash on.


----------



## wind4ken (Aug 21, 2011)

*Thanks...Nickleback*

Hey Nickleback....I never got back to you to say thanks for taking the time to respond to my post....my bad. We're getting ready to head to the PI and I had a couple of general question...if you have the time would you mind?

1. Since our goal is to travel to the smaller (non-touristy) places....should I pickup a Pocket English/Talagog dictionary? My philosophy is...I never expect a local person to speak my language...I'm "the guest" and always try to speak in the native language if its their main form of communication.

2. Are ATMs pretty much everywhere in the smaller non-touristy places?

3. Will internet be a problem?

Thanks again NB....

Fair winds,
Ken







Nickleback99 said:


> Man I envy ya! I wish.....anyway, my favorite beach place that still seemed "small" when I was last there is El Nido on the northern end of Palawan. Google it and you'll see. Much of the sea landscape reminds me of Vietnam and the town is a small, like I'm guessing Key West was back in 50's or so(?) or even like North Myrtle Beach was when I was a kid back in 60's, but fully Filipino culture of course. It will get it's share of Tourists, but it was Really laid back when I was there. Another place would be Iba in Zambales Province on the main island of Luzon, which is laid back and I found to be non touristy. Finally, many of the beaches way down on Batangas province few hrs south of Manila. Boracay is a fun place to visit, but being The beach tourist destination of the Philippines (their Myrtle Beach), wouldn't want to live there. I'm sure others will have plenty more, but these are our favorites. Best of luck and hope you will post as to where you choose and give us updates. We'll be moving there for good in about 20+ months.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Borcay has ATM's and use of credit cards all over, etc, But My experience last time out in El Nido, rurual Palawan and down in Batangas 2 yrs ago was No on the ATM's. If you go to El Nido, that may have changed, but if not, ask around and there was a place run by a westerner and filipino partners that did cash advance on my Visa card by running it for a $400 purchase but charging $440 and handed me $400 equivalent in pesos. not a great rate, but I was stuck. Other option is to set up to be able on line to send self money on Western Union....contact W.U. about that...you can wire self money and pick up in a number of places in PI, even remote spots had W.U. outlets. Best to get your money in Manila and carry with you. Clear your card use in PI with your bank, or they'll freeze your card/account first time used until you confirm w/ them. Best to do Ahead of time. Same experience way south in Batangas....limited ATM's if any....best to take cash and a credit card; most hotels and motels will take a Visa card. Internet in some hotels as well as internet cafes even in the small towns everywhere I've been. you can also get a phone and load there.....research on this site...using Globe, Smart, etc. What's best depends on Where you are any given time, but also internet use on phones is maybe like 3G at best and eats up minutes fast. Internet other locations is usable, though not fast like used to here. As for language, my wife is my interpreter. lol....and plenty of people speak English enough to not need it unless truly going deep into some rural area....which I'd not without trusted guide, etc. I'm sure you can get a lot more and better info from others on here who are In the PI at this point...I'm not moving till 2016. Good luck.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Wind4Ken, Just a thought here too. The advice you're getting is good and following it you should have little or no trouble.
One thing though, it is not advisable to bring ANY type of Travellers Checks. 
There would be virtually no places {including banks and hotels} that would accept them..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

my travel plans always has been to pay hotels/large expense by CC, and keep Cash for incidental

I have spent a few days in PG, and also in Boracay, minus an ATM card, and same for nearly a week in Batanes ..

A bit of planning can ensure you don't use ATMs, and pay exorbitant withdrawal fees at times.

And additionally, I keep some $, to change in case I run out of peso, as backup, as you can change US$ almost anywhere, though other currency like SGD and likes may not be easier to change


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know if it has improved now but at one time many ATM machines would only take local visa cards. I'd sometimes have to travel to a mall ect to find international machines.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BDo accepts Cirrus / plus cards,atleast in Baguio ...

PNB doesn't 

visa is more expensive and incurs interest


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> BDo accepts Cirrus / plus cards,atleast in Baguio ...
> 
> PNB doesn't
> 
> visa is more expensive and incurs interest


First I would contact the institutions for your cards.

Second I would find out who their partners are within the Philippines and the charges incurred (conversion fee, International transaction fee. local bank fee, etc.)

Third I would check out the availability of the partners within your chosen destination.

The only other alternative is to open a bank account (usually entails a Tourist ACR I-Card (obtainable after submitting at 59 day and received in 3-4 months, + a maintenance deposit of cash only) and you deposit checks written to yourself for the next month (4 weeks to clear but no fees).


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Ken, I visited Siargao Island last year. It sounds like the place you're looking for. A bit remote, but laid back. The New York Times wrote a nice article about it, here's a link... http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/09/t...y-on-a-remote-philippine-island.html?hpw&_r=0 Good luck, Ken


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I'd like to give another vote for Bolinao. It's a great little place on the west coast that gives you beautiful sunsets and a much slower pace. If you want more shopping choices, Alaminos is a short drive away. That whole area in NW Pangasinan is sparsely populated but has a bunch of neat places to visit.

Baguio is also about 2 hours if you feel the need to find cooler weather or to play a round or two of golf.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

pundaquit is nice,,not too touristy,,clean sea,beautiful beaches and fishermen. I dive here weekly. good visability and capones islands in back ground. its luzon,not too far from olongapo...its at san antonio zambales


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> pundaquit is nice,,not too touristy,,clean sea,beautiful beaches and fishermen. I dive here weekly. good visability and capones islands in back ground. its luzon,not too far from olongapo...its at san antonio zambales


I love Pundaquit. My wife brought me there back in 1986. Back then it was a tiny little fishing village with three islands off the coast. We built a nipa hut there on my wife's uncle's land. Back then I was the only foreigner there. We used to go chill in Pundaquit on weekends and when on leave. It was so empty and quiet there back then. 

Now there are several small resorts and a housing area called the Australian Village by the locals. It's still nice and the infrastructure is much improved. 

Back in the day I would have never considered retiring there but about ten years ago we bought about a hectre right in the same village we used to hang out in. A few more years working and we'll be sipping cool drinks, playing cribbage, and watching the sun set behind the Capones Islands just like we used to 30 









years ago. Who says you can't go back?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

the resorts are dead,,,what a joke. Its still the same quiet village. Australian village is so secluded u never know its there. Great place,nice ppl.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

It's probably the same deal as up in Dasol/Hermosa. A few little "resorts" on the beach but they're only used when local OFW's return home and need a place for a party or to spend the afternoon having lunch and using the pool.

I did see a video special on ABS-CBN about another "New Boracay of Luzon" talking about a hot spot destination for all of those who sought to escape the craziness and hectic life of Manila.

They were referring to Malacapas if I remember correctly. It's west of Dasol on the way to Tambobong and has a population of about 100. 

I found it funny because it's the place that we stopped at along the road to swim in Dasol Bay a few times. We've probably spent hundreds of hours at that spot and I remember seeing maybe two vehicles go by. Nothing more than a very small wide spot in the road. The video special showed people frolicking in the water and on the sand in the background, about three of them. The special then went on to explain how it was an undiscovered area that was drawing major attention. I guess they were short of subject matter.


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> the resorts are dead,,,what a joke. Its still the same quiet village. Australian village is so secluded u never know its there. Great place,nice ppl.


I guess I have to agree with Lefties to certain extent. Even though I love Pundaquit, I don't think it's the kind of place the original poster is looking for. Pundaquit is a more of a quiet, sleepy village atmosphere with the resorts mostly catering to visiting Filipinos. Personally, I think the OP would be much better off going somewhere like El Nido, Palawan. 

Although I can understand Leftie referring to some of the resorts as "a joke", Pundaquit itself is a beautiful area. We have a lot of family there and can't wait to retire, build a home, and catch a few more of those great sunsets.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't know if it compares to sunrises in Bolusao, Lawaan, Eastern Samar....

Was our potential retirement spot until Yolanda destroyed it.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> I don't know if it compares to sunrises in Bolusao, Lawaan, Eastern Samar....
> 
> Was our potential retirement spot until Yolanda destroyed it.


its nicer!!! and has enough locals in area to be decent...its partial white mans land unlike leyte samar.


----------



## Raven54 (Oct 29, 2014)

Have a look at Boljoon Cebu its a lovely peaceful province nice locals and very safe and friendly ....traffic is not so heavy and its on the coast and is not to large a town ...I for one loved it there ..good luck


----------



## wind4ken (Aug 21, 2011)

*Where we ended up..*

Don't know if anyone has searched this thread to also help them look for a neat place in the Philippines to live. But we finally chose the Puerto Galera area...been living here since Dec '14.. Had everything we were looking for. Thanks to everyone who helped out on this thread. Feel free to hit us up if you wold like us to answer any questions on the area.


----------



## GOFORTH (Apr 7, 2015)

Well to each their own. I like Dauin and Valencia. Small towns not far from Dumaguete which has been recently named in the top places in the Philippines to retire. If you take up in Dauin you will have access to Apo Island, one of the best dive locations. Internet will be slow at the best of times in the Philippines and Dumaguete also has fair support networks for foreigners and lots of ATM's. The Island is called ****** which is divided into 2 parts... Occidental & Oriental. Oriental is IMHO best for what your looking for. Others may disagree but I have a home and land there and the people and communities are well suited for my family likes anyways. Also... almost any where you go, you will find that most speak English. Best luck with your venture and hope you find the paradise you seek. Do know that it is very hot and humid but as you have lived in India you will be three quarters accustomed. Cheers!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

wind4ken said:


> Don't know if anyone has searched this thread to also help them look for a neat place in the Philippines to live. But we finally chose the Puerto Galera area...been living here since Dec '14.. Had everything we were looking for. Thanks to everyone who helped out on this thread. Feel free to hit us up if you wold like us to answer any questions on the area.



Stay in touch on here Ken! Would love to meet up next time we come down there. I'm not sure how much longer I can wait here in good ol' USA to finally move there....Son graduates high school next yr and only reason to wait longer is so asawa can get her citizenship here before we move back w/ our US born son. We'll see. I'll be chomping at bit Way before then. I can't wait to get back and I'm pretty much fed up here.

wrong Smiley or Frowny face!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

wind4ken said:


> Don't know if anyone has searched this thread to also help them look for a neat place in the Philippines to live. But we finally chose the Puerto Galera area...been living here since Dec '14.. Had everything we were looking for. Thanks to everyone who helped out on this thread. Feel free to hit us up if you wold like us to answer any questions on the area.


I like sabang....only probs there is moving furniture etc. Ferries no fun.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lefties43332 said:


> I like sabang....only probs there is moving furniture etc. Ferries no fun.


matter of fact if you skip the white beach, there are ferries docking on the other side - RORO ferries.

back to *wind4ken*: good that you found PG good .. 

Had some interesting times there ..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

simonsays said:


> matter of fact if you skip the white beach, there are ferries docking on the other side - RORO ferries.
> 
> back to wind4ken: good that you found PG good ..
> 
> Had some interesting times there ..


No good to move furniture..done that too many times.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

simonsays said:


> matter of fact if you skip the white beach, there are ferries docking on the other side - RORO ferries.
> 
> back to *wind4ken*: good that you found PG good ..
> 
> Had some interesting times there ..


I was there in November when we did a southern islands motorcycle trip. We rode to the Balatero port, west of Sabang and it closed, no RORO. Locals said it had been shut down for quite some time. The closest RORO for us to get back to 
Luzon (Batangas port) was Calapan City, south east of sabang.


----------



## dwfleury (9 mo ago)

lefties43332 said:


> pundaquit is nice,,not too touristy,,clean sea,beautiful beaches and fishermen. I dive here weekly. good visability and capones islands in back ground. its luzon,not too far from olongapo...its at san antonio zambales


Leftis i see your post is 8 years old. Are you still in Pundaquit? Considering retiring with my wife there. I'm Canadian, se is Filipino, from Batanguas. Deciding where to go is no easy but i like Western Luzon, limit the possibilities of major typhoons. 

Dwayne


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

no,im in usa...my son is in school here. Much better places than pundaquit. I loved the remote beaches on mindanao. If you want english speakers with many foreign try castillejos near subic bay barrio baretto. I lived in subic many many yrs. Also leyte , mindanao. and a few other islands. Western Luzon gets plenty of typhoons. Lost eveything i owned on leyte and luzon. All but lives and motorcycle.


----------

